# Hello from NW Arkansas



## Nmace (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome..from Central AR. I suggest finding your local association and go to some meetings/get a mentor and ask questions. They also might be able to help you out with equipment and other things. Check out http://arbeekeepers.org/local.html for a list of local associations.


----------



## DJS (May 7, 2012)

Welcome also form Central AR, just getting started myself. I would also suggest reading a couple of books, lots of information and you might also watch a few Youtube videos. But I agree with Nmace need to join a club and vist a couple of hives with someone.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Welcome from Central Arkansas again! Also check out the link below on starting beekeeping. Way to go reading and learning BEFORE you get bees. 

http://www.beesource.com/how-to-start-beekeeping/


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Mandy! Like anything you can spend a fortune and get a pitance. All you need is a hive with bees and 3 essential tools - smoker, hive tool, and veil (jacket, or suit) We start new beekeepers for a little over $100, but we've been at it a few years.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Ozone (May 24, 2011)

Welcome. Our NWA Beekeepers Assn. meeting was last Saturday in P.G.


----------



## mrnewberry (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is the website for the Northwest Arkansas Beekeepers Association: https://sites.google.com/a/nwabeekeepers.com/www/
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome


----------

